# WHAT SIZE ARE THE Brown cricket 2nd Instar



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

hi what size are these crickets they are from livefoods.co.uk just asking as when buying crickets from pet shop some of them are massive its hard to find crickets small enough to feed 9wk old bearded dragon so internet it is


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

About the size or smaller of your pinky finger nail.

If you look carefully livefoods do a size guide in a linkey.

Marina


----------



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> About the size or smaller of your pinky finger nail.
> 
> If you look carefully livefoods do a size guide in a linkey.
> 
> Marina


 agreed but if you are still unsure ring them up and ask to speak to luke he will help you out : victory:


----------



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

ok thanks 4 help


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

minty1982 said:


> hi what size are these crickets they are from livefoods.co.uk just asking as when buying crickets from pet shop some of them are massive its hard to find crickets small enough to feed 9wk old bearded dragon so internet it is


For a 9 week old beardie you'll be looking at medium/small crickets


----------

